# What do I got????



## deltaLiege (Nov 27, 2011)

First off,

hellllloooo my fellow pit fans!

Now I know there are some pit scholars up on here who are knowledgeable about pit pedigree and history who can tell me whats up with my paperwork.

"especially when lots of people look down on the razors edge line"

I'm just curious as to what I have in my pet, - the guy I bought her from "claimed" 85% watchdog & RE. He also stated i can opt for the 7 generation pedigree to know more about my dogs lineage.

any thoughts?

pedigree dam & sire

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [356101] :: 'PR' BLACKMON'S JAZZMINE

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [303290] :: 'PR' KILO BLUE


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I really like some of those dogs in the 1st ped, heartbreaker is one of my all time favourites and so is Paco. You have a nice ped on your dog IMO, she isnt an american pitbull though she is an American Bully. You can learn more about them in the bullys 101 section on here or google the ABKC { american bully kennel club} and it goes over the standards and descriptions of them there as well . { If you have the UKC papers for her you may want to register her as well with the ABKC, its only $20 to do that } 
I dont know why razorsedge would be looked down upon its one of my fav lines of bullys , maybe with the true APBT people its looked down upon because they are tired of having there APBT's compared to the bullys which alot of people call APBT. 
I do like your dog , would love to see more pictures.


----------



## deltaLiege (Nov 27, 2011)

I believe that is where the big misconception is lying - I do have paperwork on her, UKC registered - for the breed it states: american pit bull terrier - IMO it should actually be ABKC.

that makes me wonder what category AKC has classified the labradoodle or chiweenie


----------



## t3rri3r~mom (Nov 27, 2011)

gorgeous dog


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

deltaLiege said:


> I believe that is where the big misconception is lying - I do have paperwork on her, UKC registered - for the breed it states: american pit bull terrier - IMO it should actually be ABKC.
> 
> that makes me wonder what category AKC has classified the labradoodle or chiweenie


Exactly alot of people are fooled thinking they have 1 breed but actually have another. It does cause confusion on many levels, alot of breeders even dont know what they are breeding and pass the pups off as one breed , then confuse the buyers either onpurpose to make sales or out of lack of education about the breed. Everyones bullys usually have UKC papers wich state APBT but it doesnt make it true. I know Ihave UKC on all of mine and since ABKC isnt really known up here in canada yet I will continue to keep my UKC papers although when asked about my dogs I talk about american bully. Sounds like you have a pretty sound head on your shoulders, when you bought this dog were you wanting a bully? or were you actually after a true APBT? I feel bad for the ones who get a bully thinking its a APBT , although nothing wrong with a bully its kinda false advertisement.


----------



## deltaLiege (Nov 27, 2011)

Honestly,

When I decided it was time to get a dog, I was looking/googling/and trolling for an APBT - only because thats what we had around the house as a kid, and IMO they are just the best of dogs. Even with the bad media, and even with the BSL in Washington trying to eradicate the possession of them in some counties, I didnt care because I know better.
I know its human nature to fear what you dont understand, or are unwilling to. And its funny how the law/media just turns its blind eye to the people who raise these animals - or avoid the fact that it was man who is, and was accountable for this breeds reputation, or the countless other species they have destroyed to date. Products of there environment - just like children raised in abusive, dis functional homes, most end up in jail, or end up in prison. 

But yeah, all that kept popping up in my search was the short bully - even with APBT puppies as the keyword. Although I wouldn't change a thing because she's awesome - I'm kinda pissed that I was misled.


----------



## deltaLiege (Nov 27, 2011)

Thank you!

took us what felt like an eternity to find her.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Ya i get that, but hopefully you will see the bullys are just as great for family homes, a bit less high strung as well , they can be very active but not to the point if you miss a day of working out they tear your home up lol. They really are a great breed if you evenwanted to get involved with in weight pulling or something with her the ABKC offers that for the bullys now as well. I know alot of the pictures that pop up in google searches for american bullys are the short or fat bullys that dont look like they can move at all , but there are alot out there who can be very active and can suit some sort of work or play outside of normal walks and fetch lol. I agree though the APBT / bullys are the best breeds for familys I would never chose a better breed to be around my kids and home.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

beautiful pup, post up some more pics! and welcome.


----------



## Joeye.Madox (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm not a bully fan , but she is a good looking dog , not so broad and short as what you normally see!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Cause shes foundation stock .. A Classic Bully so to speak.. 

Watchdog wasnt bully .. they were catch weight blue dogs... Chaos of Illinois had some good blood respresenting that stuff... 

A lil work and she could look as fit as Mach0's Blue~ ... 

... F2 gen so they can go both ways depending on the traits singled out; and they just back up the traits desired and stacked from that point, wether it be catchweigh workers or big boy show dogs.. its all in the hands of the beholder.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

It depends on who you talk to about Watchdog not being Bully. I remember back in the day there were many skeptics on the who Watchdog line itself. Old school watchdog definitely not, but they just kept getting bigger and bigger.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Firehazard said:


> Cause shes foundation stock .. A Classic Bully so to speak..
> 
> Watchdog wasnt bully .. they were catch weight blue dogs... Chaos of Illinois had some good blood respresenting that stuff...
> 
> ...


:goodpost: Whoppers in the good ole days when it wasn't a crime to work your hounds.. As time moved on i question what went down in some yards regarding.. Regardless you take a peak of any line from Whopper to Bully and the changes are night and day.. Ruined in a shower of dysfunctional mass, weight, lack of..

Agree whole heartly, don't give in to the overweight acceptance.. Mach0's Bully is something to aspire to for those in that field.


----------



## zohawn (Jun 8, 2011)

theres a lot of game dogs that people would call bully if they didnt know who they were looking at


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Nice to see another Washingtonian on the board


----------



## deltaLiege (Nov 27, 2011)

yeah,

we were kinda put off by the "looks" of these new bully productions i.e: short, bulldog/mastiff type faces with the hanging lips - which i always believed was a fault for a pit. Then there are those bullies that really resemble that of a pit but seem to be missing inches off there legs. Question what does it mean when people say that the bone of the dog is "over done"????


----------



## deltaLiege (Nov 27, 2011)

thank you, 

we are up in lake stevens. And a question to you also with the overdone pit, excuse me, - "Bully". There is a breeder out in Arlington who also has a very handsome dog - but he's like probably 9-10 months now and 130+ lbs - pitpenkennel.com i believe - Interested in my female, and with all these "new" types poppin up im just frickin confused where this breed is going, i.e XL/XXL/XXXL/


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Our Females
these guys I wouldnt touch anything they have personally, some of the lines they have in there dogs come from some questionable breedings from a kennel that was caught mixing corsos and other mastiff type dogs in them , not my style at all. 
Next they dont even know what they are breeding advertising them as pitbulls ,at the most they are american bullys , and XXL is only ever used by back yard breeders who feel the need to have to hype up there dogs and make them more then what they are. the classes of bullys are Pocket, classic, standard, XL and extremem if anyone advertises as something else or starts adding extra XXX 's then they have a problem. 
Next they breed there male who is barely even a year old , ethics? think not.
I also dont really see anything special there dogs offer , no titles, nothing lookwise. Why was he interested in your female? to breed? or to buy?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

My husband and I actually live in Everett, so we're practically neighbors 

Check out Caragan Kennels. I believe they are still out of Snohomish. Some beautiful dogs and she does a lot of amazing things with them.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

These are a couple of dogs my buddy in Oklahoma had;

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [161014] :: HUDSON'S 'OK BLUE STREAK'

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [205948] :: HUDSONS OK BLUE CASH

He had some of the best whopper dogs ever seen and he crossed in the skyblue stuff from chaos... His dogs were intense big dogs, I wish I would of tested his stock against a hog or two, sure they would've done great... 
he had some  flung in his eye as life does sometimes and well.. his dogs were passed down. One bred that whopper out into a colby whopper out and produce some real nice 90-100lbs bandogsONLINE PEDIGREES :: [205931] :: SORRELS SNOOP DOGG (APBTS are working mastiff if 80lbs+ size and function names the dog the dog doesnt name the function)

the ol boy who kept face' as we called him.. has this kinda stuff now I believe but helllick man thats a long time ago just folks I know of with this stock in working style.
http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=171500


----------



## deltaLiege (Nov 27, 2011)

*updated pics*

1year 2mo.


----------



## deltaLiege (Nov 27, 2011)

the truth cuts like a sword -- thanks for the 101, I was kinda trippin out about the fact of them not only studding there adolescent pup weighing in at a whopping 130 already? dam! But it looks as though there just getting into breeding and already charging 3000 for there stud.


----------



## deltaLiege (Nov 27, 2011)

we're about 20min north from there. Did the BSL pass anything out there, or is it still label "potentially". That was one of the reasons we opted to move here, its getting harder to find counties in WA who haven't been misled by the BS.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Ya there is nothing proven to say that stud is worth 3 grand... at that age he isnt fully grown so he has no productions that are grown to show what he throws, no titles, nothing that makes him worth that tag. I think anything that big is mixed with something corso, presa, mastiff something , if someone disagrees ask how they get that big with only amstaff and APBT blood? even biggest to biggest I cant see them getting that big. Also be careful using studs or buying dogs based off stats on websites people always lie or stretch the truth about weights, heights, head size lol as if head size matters.


----------



## SMiGGs (Jul 6, 2011)

Quick question gp;

Say we have a true apbt breeder, and he has a litter. He then tells himself, "Im going to breed for shorter dogs." He then begins selective breeding, and chooses the shortest pupp of the litter.Then begin selective breeding, with next litters. Why would the next generations not be pitbull?

For instance, we have the fox that was naturally aggressive, and was domesticated by a soviet scientist, who did this by selective breeding.
Selective breeding was also conducted to make white foxes, due to their high priced fur.


----------



## deltaLiege (Nov 27, 2011)

thats interesting to hear,

my daughter has bred her purebred chihuahua twice, and in both litters she threw male pups that where obviously bigger than there litter mates - so by selecting the largest out of the litter and always breeding out to the largest of the litters - wouldn't that eventually be evident 5-7 generations down the line? Instead of producing the standard teacup, you now have 20lb chihuahua.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

but talking about breeds who are usually 50-60lbs to getting to 130lbs and some bigger? I find it hard to believe, especially when some of the XL breeders I have talked with have admited that some lines carry these bigger mastiff dogs. I can show you kennels who advertise these big "XXL PITBULLS" who even in there faces look to be mastif. I think yes selective breeding can bring you bigger or smaller dogs but to this extent? I dont buy it... And miguel I think if done truely by selective breeding and the blood stay s in the proper gene pool of that select breed then yes it is that said breed, may not be to standard though but would be that breed.


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Most people believe a true pitbull has to have proven box dogs within 3 generations. Really tight bred high end dogs without much recent testing will get a pass by a lot of folks also. With scatter bred dogs being bred for color and looks, most people have the equivalent of amstaffs. I have one myself and have owned high end dogs when I was younger. They are night and day different.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

deltaLiege said:


> we're about 20min north from there. Did the BSL pass anything out there, or is it still label "potentially". That was one of the reasons we opted to move here, its getting harder to find counties in WA who haven't been misled by the BS.


Still just potentially dangerous and loosely enforced, not that I have any intention of testing that assertion, ha ha! Nothing bad enough to keep me from walking my dog. I don't do dog parks so not being allowed is no big deal. I haven't heard of anyone trying to push an all out ban here either.


----------

